# Want to convert <maruti 800> to EV



## pankajtiwari97 (Jun 11, 2013)

http://www.mightyboyev.com/Preparing the Mighty Boy - Page 2.htm budd go to this link! and check it out .. i have heard an indian is also working on it .. this was previously done by an australian 800 car which was completed see the link you will get everything


----------

